# Mistake with Tenacity?



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

So I bought some tenacity to take care of a creeping bentgrass problem in my lawn. I did some research and it did say it will turn the plant white after a week or so but I made a mistake and put it down this time of year and now I have a huge area of Snow White grass in my lawn. It's embarrassing because my lawn went straight to looking like the worst grass in the neighborhood. I was hoping it would kill the bent grass and the other grasses mixed In would take over but now I'm in a position where I have a huge white area in my lawn. Obviously I cannot seed this time of year. I am going to throw down some sod and baby it to get me through the season. What would you do?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Is the white grass the bent grass.. Tenacity will turn other grasses white, but that will go away within a couple of weeks...


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Wow, I think that looks pretty neat, tell people you are preparing for summer Xmas if anyone asks how you got it white.. I enjoy confusing my neighbors with white patches in the yard and white crabgrass and dandelions. I had to hit my bentgrass a few times a week apart to get rid of it, the first app turned it white, but only straight up killed maybe 1/3 of it. I'd throw down some seed now and see what happens, it is relatively cheap and even if half or 1/4 of it comes up and survives you will have far more new grass than if you don't throw down some seed.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

jcs43920 said:


> So I bought some tenacity to take care of a creeping bentgrass problem in my lawn. I did some research and it did say it will turn the plant white after a week or so but I made a mistake and put it down this time of year and now I have a huge area of Snow White grass in my lawn. ...
> 
> What would you do?


The Kentucky Bluegrass will recover fine from Tenacity exposure. Just wait it out. The worst whitening of KBG will be about 7-10 days after application. By 21-28 days, the KBG will be pretty much back to normal again, and any creeping bentgrass will be gone.

Be patient; the Kentucky Bluegrass will recover just fine.

See photos from my experiment last fall to eliminate fine fescue from a northern mix, using Tenacity at 8oz/acre with two applications 14 days apart: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5671&start=40#p104166


----------



## Lpv777 (Jun 16, 2019)

So if you blanket spray to identify weeds wont thats be confusion if the kbg turns white too?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Lpv777 said:


> So if you blanket spray to identify weeds wont thats be confusion if the kbg turns white too?


+1.
Good question


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Remember too that Syngenta advises against broadcast spraying. This is a big reason that my how-to tenacity video focused on doing very large areas with spot control. From Syngenta:

*Unless renovating and/or re-seeding the home lawn, avoid broadcast applications of Tenacity for pre and post-emergence weed control because undesirable whitening of some turfgrasses may occur.*

This was how I used Tenacity for my yard...


----------



## airgas1998 (May 1, 2019)

yep, I remember that video on YT it's one of the best instructional vids out there for sure. good to see it was a TLF member who posted it....


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

airgas1998 said:


> yep, I remember that video on YT it's one of the best instructional vids out there for sure. good to see it was a TLF member who posted it....


Thanks I really appreciate the nice comment. This forum is a great place for all of us lawn nuts to collaborate and share ideas too.


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 15, 2020)

Could somebody tell me if it is safe to use Tenacity on my L-93 Bentgrass home lawn? I have some areas of undesired ugly creeping bentgrass that has nothing to do with my lawn. Will it destroy my turf? Thank you in advance


----------

